# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Ali Ulvi Kurucu Kimdir?

## ceyda

ali_ulvi_kurucu__2010411.jpg
1920de Konyada doğan Kurucu, ilk ve orta öğrenimini burada okudu. Hafızlığını tamamladıktan sonra 1938 yılında ailesi ile birlikte Medineye gitti. Yüksek öğrenimini Kahire Ezher Üniversitesinde tamamladı. Medinede uzun müddet Evkaf Dairesinin İnşaat ve Sicillat Emini olarak çalıştı. 1953ten 1975e kadar Sultan Mahmudun yaptırdığı Mahmudiye Kütüphanesinde, daha sonra da 1985te emekli olana kadar Şeyhülislam Arif Hikmet Kütüphanesinde çalıştı. Kurucunun iki erkek, bir kızı olmak üzere üç çocuğu da Medinedeydi.

Emekli olduktan sonra bütün zamanını Medineye gelen misafirlerine ve ibadete ayıran Ali Ulvi Kurucu Hocaefendi, yetişen imanlı nesli gördükçe kendini, Sizler benim gerçekleşen rüyalarım, kabul olunan dualarımsınız. demekten alıkoyamıyordu. Ömrü Medinei Münevverede Peygamber Aleyhisselâmın yanıbaşında huzûr ve sükûn içinde geçirmiş, dünyanın her tarafından o nurlu şehre gelen ilim adamlarıyla, saf Müslümanlarla görüşmüş, onları misafir etmekten büyük haz almıştı. İlim çevrelerince İslamın nuru, vakarı, izzeti alnında parıldayan bir şahsiyet olarak nitelendiriliyordu. Ali Ulvi Kurucu, Âkifvârî şiirleri ve Safahatı ezbere bilmesiyle tanınıyordu. 


Ali Ulvi Kurucu merhum ömrünün son günlerinde kızına şöyle tavsiyede bulunuyordu: Kızım insan sadece şahsî hedef ve gayelerini ön planda tutarak yaşarsa vefatıyla hatıralardan silinir. Cemiyet, millet ve fikirleri uğruna yaşayanlar, ölseler de gönüllerde kalıcıdırlar. Gözler hep onları arar ve özler. Kim severek yaşarsa sevilerek ayrılır ve unutulmaz. 

3 Şubat 2002de Medinei Münevverede, Hazreti Peygamberin (sas) yanı başında dünyaya veda eden zamanımızın ilim, irfan ve şiir üstadlarından Ali Ulvî Beyefendi, 80 yılı bulan ömrü boyunca her halini hizmet şuuru ile yaşamış müstesna bir şahsiyettir. Hayatını, kızına verdiği öğüt doğrultusunda geçirdiği için bu ve bundan sonraki nesillerin onu unutması mümkün değil. Vefat etmeden bir yıl önce ziyaret etme şerefine erdiğimiz merhum, son yıllarında boş durmamış her zamanki çalışkanlığı ile Kahire ve Medine merkezli kıymetli hayatının unutulmaz hatıralarını bantlara konuşarak kaydettirmiş ve büyük bir hizmette bulunmuş. Şimdi onun meyveleri birer birer derleniyor, hakkında yazılan kitaplar ölümünün üzerinden bir yıl geçtikten sonra birbiri ardına ilim dünyasıyla kucaklaşıyor.

----------

